# The Short Rain coat



## Bearcat (Dec 21, 2002)

Is there a use for this thing? I wore mine tonight and my pants got so wet it was not funny.
I mean they cost almost as much as the long one and only keep you half as dry. 
I know MSP Troopers all have these i hope they get long ones too.


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Troopers definitely get the long orange ones - I have seen many!
They have MSP with the state shield printed in black on the back of them.

-Mike


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

We actually get both the long and short ones issued to us. The problem with wearing the long coat is that it is made of a heavier material and in hot weather is a lot like wearing a full-length trashbag (sweatbox  ). The short rain coat is a made of a lighter material and breathes a bit easier, and is a bit easier to get around in. I only wear the long coat if its an absolute deluge out, otherwise I prefer the short coat. Your pants might get a little wet, but I consider this to be a fair trade-off for the mobililty and comfort.


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

The long coats are way to hot and I feel like a New Bedford fisherman just off the boat. I have only worn it once and it was the worst mistake of my life  I think it will stay in my locker because the only use would be in hurricane type weather. The short coat is expensive but worth the purchase.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 21, 2002)

fscpd907 said:


> I have only worn it once and it was the worst mistake of my life  I think it will stay in my locker because the only use would be in hurricane type weather. The short coat is expensive but worth the purchase.


Well, if you've got a long coat that you're not too fond of and want a short one, you could always tailor the long one to a 3/4 or short coat. I know a couple of guys that have done this and it has worked out well.


----------



## PATS246 (Jun 19, 2003)

What are you doing out in the rain anyways? :lol:


----------



## Bearcat (Dec 21, 2002)

A Trooper i talked to the other day said MSP has to get all new rain gear.Something about the orange not being up to code when it comes to reflectivity.
I see most depts are going to the Lime yellow.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

News to me but I wouldn't be surprised. NEVER turn down new gear!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Oh BOY!

Another topic to be filed under _personal preference "I like these, we get these, my bum gets wet/hot/sticky/etc."
 :wow: _


----------

